# Can a rabbit die from a broken heart?



## katie2007 (May 27, 2014)

i had two rabbits (7 years old) and I've had them since they were babies, and they were brother and sister and they lived together. They lived indoors with us and we loved them very much. Overnight, one died suddenly, and we are not really sure why. They loved each other so much and were always together. I'm worried that now one of them is gone, the other one will die from a broken heart. every time i checked on her today, the fur around her eyes was wet almost like she had been crying. she ate a little bit this morning but not a lot. I'm really concerned.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 27, 2014)

She is probably very depressed. There is a forum about Merlin (I don't remember whose rabbit he is) that says a lot about depression in buns.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 27, 2014)

Oh, I saw your question on yahoo answers. I'm so glad you found this forum. There are many knowledgeable members on here and you'll be likely to get more accurate answers here than on yahoo.

As I mentioned before, hay is good. Hay will help keep her digestive track healthy and help prevent her from getting stress/depression induced GI stasis.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Best thing to do is spend lots of time with her. The bunny ChocoClover mentioned, Merlin, was mine, and we too lost his bondmate 2 months ago. I grieved with him for a few days, then started including him in as many human activities as I could, such as having dinner together.

Here's the link to the thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/caring-depressed-bunny-79979/

It only chronicles my experience with cheering Merlin up, but hopefully it helps. Not eating much for the first few days is normal. Don't push her, but don't let her starve herself either. Put lots of fresh hay and some pellets in her cage and lock her in there to encourage her to eat.

Spend lots of time with her, talk to her, it helps bunnies too to mourn with a supportive friend by her side.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2014)

:yeahthat:rabbits are very social so they can get depressed--you just need to put more effort into helping her come out of it.


----------



## Azerane (May 27, 2014)

Just also as a word of caution, it might be worth heading in for a vet check-up if you haven't already in case what your other bunny died of is contagious.

Otherwise, I agree, just spend extra time with your bunny, and give her lots of love and attention so that she doesn't feel lonely.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 27, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> The bunny ChocoClover mentioned, Merlin, was mine, and we too lost his bondmate 2 months ago.



Sorry, I knew that. I just blanked out.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 28, 2014)

ChocoClover said:


> Sorry, I knew that. I just blanked out.



Don't apologise, happens to the best of us. Besides the thread was a month ago, I was surprised someone remembered it!


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2014)

First I would like to say sorry for your loss. Bunnies feel depressed when their bondmate passes. They do cry, Sweetie cried when she was grieving over losing Prince, her bondmate. What I did to help Sweetie get through the grieving process is spent time with her every night and talk to her, letting her know that I also missed Prince and was very sad that he had passed. Also I think that having another rabbit around helped her get through the grieving process. She does sit facing the window that I have Prince's ashes. I think that may be her way of talking to him. I just leave her alone when I see her doing this. She still does it to this day. I spend time with Sweetie as much as I can and let her out of her cage every day so she can have fun running/hopping and binkying around. She is a happy bunny and I think that is because I spend time with her whenever I can and talk to her. Plus she is my heart bunny and she is bonded to me, but I think that she misses Prince.


----------



## daisy (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi I'm reading a lot about rabbits who loose a close rabbit companion- but my 3 1/2 yr old rabbit I adored, slept with me nightly and was never in a cage. Always with me in the house or binking in the garden has passed away. I've had to due to family illness fly home and have been gone 2 months. I'm heartbroken and wondering if she died of a broken heart missing me??? I know the family took care of her, but she definitely wouldn't of had as much attention as I give her. I'm feeling very guilty, along with my broken broken heart. Can someone please tell me???


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jun 30, 2015)

Daisy, if your rabbit was depressed, the thing that would possibly have been fatal would have been starving herself. You'll have to find out from whoever was watching her wether she was eating or not. Even if she did starve herself, the person who was currently responsible for her really should have known and talked to you as well as done something about it. At worst you have a situation where none of the humans involved knew any better, but I don't think that's what happened. Rabbits are very fragile creatures, and are can very suddenly have a lot happen all at once. I'm very sorry for your loss, may she binky on over the rainbow.


----------



## daisy (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you. She had gone off her food the last few days it seemed her normal self they said and that was 8 weeks after I left. I don't know and I'll never know- but was hoping to try anywhere for some help in healing this pain ! ;(


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 30, 2015)

it ll take time for you two to heal and cope w/ the lose =0/ 

but one thing is for sure, you have each other =0) and support one another ( which is important for you two IMO ) 

than the healing process begin(s) for the both of you. just remember, they had a good life before their time has come to binky with the rest of our loved ones up there, waiting ..

may the little one R.I.P =*0(


----------



## daisy (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you..... &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm very sorry Daisy, losing a pet is just like losing a human family member and there is no easy fix for the pain. I still miss every one that has left me, even though they may have left years ago, but it does get better with time. Try to remeber that the past is past and there is nothing we can do about it now, all we can do is make tomorrow better. *hugs*


----------



## Bill Jesse (Feb 25, 2017)

I just lost one of a very bonded pair this week. I had actually rescued them both at the same time and they have lived together 24/7 for about 7 years. They lived indoors but played outdoors in a big pen every day. The lost bunny was a bit more energized and the survivor more laid back. I left the deceased bun in the hutch for a few hours and found her mate lying beside her a few times. 
I tried to match her up with a bonded male and female I have but the female was ready to fight. The male was fine with her.
She does like to eat so if she stops suddenly I will know why.


----------

